# i'm stuck in omaha, ne



## lilith (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone who's even remotely close to me seems to be headed to rainbow down south. i'm heading west though ( to oregon ). if anyone's close by ( ha ), send me a message pleeaaaaase. if not then some advice on how to get out would be appreciated. this is uh. a nightmare.


----------



## railroadron (Jun 29, 2012)

LiLith..are you hitchhiking or train hopping? Do u have experience train hopping or care to try cause I can give you detailed instructions how to do so..Oregon is easy to get too from Nebraska and its a guarantee ride..you could be there quick


----------



## lilith (Jul 14, 2012)

i've never hopped before, but i've hitched so that'll probably be my best bet. i'm thinking i may have to stay put for a second though, until i can get some quick cash. sorry, it took so long to reply.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 14, 2012)

omaha is a black hole that it is hard to escape from. if you are still here i could give you a couch and food. probably could get you a ride out to fremont ne, great place to catch out from. good hitchhiking there also. good luck to you.


----------

